# Website Review



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm either very brave or very stupid seeing as some of the comments made about other peoples websites

But still, seeing as i'm new here I figure you lot will tell me how it is.

This is our new site which has only been live a few weeks so still has quite a few holes and not nearly enough pictures in the portfolios but it's getting there

Any feedback greatly recieved (i think)

now where's that hard hat smilie.

www.colour-republic.com 

do i press submit?? deep breath... submit


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

You seriously need to change that homepage image. My first impression is that this is a site dedicated to abandoned, creepy places. I don't get a warm and fuzzy feeling that I should get about someone who's about to transform my living space.

I like the way you integrated the flikr widget for the portfolio, although it would be nice if the images were a bit larger.

I also like the contextual navigation menu that changes depending on the page you're on. Sort of makes you want to explore the site more in depth.


----------



## Bobbo (Jul 20, 2010)

Not to go too in depth but to start off with , I'm not digging the script font that the company logo and phone numbers are printed in . I think they are a bit hard to read ! The picture on the homepage is a bit creepy as stated before , Maybe it should be a picture of a completed job instead of a before picture ? I also find the highlighted words in BOLD a bit annoying to read . I know they are supposed to grab your attention but they just distract me from the text .


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

y.painting said:


> You seriously need to change that homepage image. My first impression is that this is a site dedicated to abandoned, creepy places. I don't get a warm and fuzzy feeling that I should get about someone who's about to transform my living space.
> 
> I like the way you integrated the flikr widget for the portfolio, although it would be nice if the images were a bit larger.
> 
> I also like the contextual navigation menu that changes depending on the page you're on. Sort of makes you want to explore the site more in depth.


Yeah i've never been convinced by the hompage image myself. I did have another one up but the feedback I got was that it made us look expensive, so It was changed to the current one, the feedback has been mostly good but does seem to split people so I think it's time for another change.

I'm mostly happy with the flickr portfolio's, you can go full screen with one of the buttons at the bottom when it's playing but I've seen people double click the images when it's playing and that takes you away from the site and on to Fllikr direct which is something I need to stop happening.




Bobbo said:


> Not to go too in depth but to start off with , I'm not digging the script font that the company logo and phone numbers are printed in . I think they are a bit hard to read ! The picture on the homepage is a bit creepy as stated before , Maybe it should be a picture of a completed job instead of a before picture ? I also find the highlighted words in BOLD a bit annoying to read . I know they are supposed to grab your attention but they just distract me from the text .


The company logo is set in stone i'm afraid, I agree with you about the telephone numbers though and is something i'm trying to find a font I'm happy with.

The bold text is for the skim readers, Most people won't read large blocks of text so the bold is there to draw them in. Again have had feedback for and against but I have to say it's been 80% for so i'm quite happy with that. In addition i'm told it can help with SEO although I'm not 100% sure on that, i'll have to check that out


Thank you both for taking the time to reply:thumbsup:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

With respect and good intention, I have to ask how anyone could believe that front image is appropriate or inspiring. My immediate thought was a website for a Halloween tour of an abandoned penitentiary. If I were searching for a painting company, I would click out immediately. Keep in mind that people are looking for relevance when they scan websites. 

You mentioned that someone may have mentioned that a previous image parlayed "expensive". Your description sounds more "expensive" than any picture could relay. (unless... it is a picture of a painter that has painted dollar signs on a wall with a homeowner in the foreground hanging from a noose)

Sorry, I must be stuck in the macabre tone of Halloween.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Is that a photo of the inside of Danvers State Insane Asylum before it got knocked down?


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Just my tuppence ha'penny (and not to say mine couldn't be pulled apart), I like the home page apart from the bold text. 
I like the picture, but I think it looks more like a hotel room from Brighton, IDK.

Having seen some of your work in pictures, I would be inclined to listen to these folks and change the picture to something else more inspiring in your collection.

Cool site though :thumbup:


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> With respect and good intention, I have to ask how anyone could believe that front image is appropriate or inspiring. My immediate thought was a website for a Halloween tour of an abandoned penitentiary. If I were searching for a painting company, I would click out immediately. Keep in mind that people are looking for relevance when they scan websites.
> 
> You mentioned that someone may have mentioned that a previous image parlayed "expensive". Your description sounds more "expensive" than any picture could relay. (unless... it is a picture of a painter that has painted dollar signs on a wall with a homeowner in the foreground hanging from a noose)
> 
> Sorry, I must be stuck in the macabre tone of Halloween.


There does seem to be some split between what a painter is in the US and UK, so you may not be viewing it in its proper context. Brighton is a cosmopolitan city and is generally populated by young creative people so whilst the image would be out of place in most towns or cities, it kinda fits with Brighton as an artistic shot, that said it doesn't capture what we do, so I agree it had to go.



plainpainter said:


> Is that a photo of the inside of Danvers State Insane Asylum before it got knocked down?


It wasn't no, but strangely it was a mental asylum in the UK - Hellingley. which is being knocked down as we speak which is a real shame as it is a beautiful building



mistcoat said:


> Just my tuppence ha'penny (and not to say mine couldn't be pulled apart), I like the home page apart from the bold text.
> I like the picture, but I think it looks more like a hotel room from Brighton, IDK.
> 
> Having seen some of your work in pictures, I would be inclined to listen to these folks and change the picture to something else more inspiring in your collection.
> ...


By the time you saw the website I had changed the image back to the one I was told may make us look expensive. I'm limited by the images I can use on the home page as it has to blend with our corporate colours. Of course we don't want to appear expensive but nor do I want to appeal to the general run of the mill decorating jobs because in all honesty we can't compete on price with some of the slap dash painters and decorators in my area - poor materials and poor quality workmanship - not for us I'm afraid

Thanks everyone for your feedback so far - all taken onboard:thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PressurePros said:


> With respect and good intention, I have to ask how anyone could believe that front image is appropriate or inspiring. My immediate thought was a website for a Halloween tour of an abandoned penitentiary. If I were searching for a painting company, I would click out immediately. Keep in mind that people are looking for relevance when they scan websites.
> 
> You mentioned that someone may have mentioned that a previous image parlayed "expensive". Your description sounds more "expensive" than any picture could relay. (unless... it is a picture of a painter that has painted dollar signs on a wall with a homeowner in the foreground hanging from a noose)
> 
> Sorry, I must be stuck in the macabre tone of Halloween.


LMFAO I almost drowned when I choked on my coffee while reading this.:jester: Now I'm stuck with this visual in my mind of a homeowner hanging from a noose.


----------

